

HBO's new show Silicon Valley - UW0TM8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69V__a49xtw&feature=youtu.be

======
smileysteve
Looks very similar to Amazon's "Betas", even down to the first character.

[http://www.amazon.com/Pilot-HD/dp/B00CDBX1PA](http://www.amazon.com/Pilot-
HD/dp/B00CDBX1PA)

------
doktrin
From a description of the show :

> " _The dark comedy that will reportedly focus on a group of programmers in
> East Palo Alto_ "

Slightly OT, but are startups setting up shop in EPA now?

~~~
sjg007
FB is technically in East Menlo Park..

